# How many acres per hunter?



## rip18 (Apr 28, 2005)

I know this has been discussed on this forum before, but I couldn't find the old threads.  Maybe it was pre-crash?

The question is, "How many acres per hunter do you think is the 'right' number to offer a safe, quality hunting experience?"

For those interested in details, this applies to land in south Georgia with decent to good populations of deer, turkey, & quail.  The acres per hunter can vary by species (i.e., X to XX acres per hunter for deer and Y To YY acres per hunter for turkey).  The land could be an organized club or private land accessed by family, that is really irrelevant to the question.  The group of hunters accessing the property would be a "normal" group - some people coming a couple of times a year, some people hunting every day they can, and most people in the middle.  

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## truittsosebee (Apr 28, 2005)

Deer, 45 acres/hunter, bare minimum.  Ideal 60-75.
Turkey, 150-200 acres/hunter.


----------



## huntnnut (Apr 28, 2005)

I personally like to have 100 acres per man type ratio, though in South GA where there are an abundance of AG fields I would prefer even more.  Having said that with lease prices skyrocketing like they have in the past ten years, finding clubs with a low hunter to acre ratio has become extremely difficult as they attempt to keep the dues down.


----------



## Minner (Apr 28, 2005)

For me, 100 acres/hunter is a minimum for deer. And that's a total of all the hunters on the property, not just the ones that "show up regularly". I won't join a club that has less than 100 acres/hunter even though some "only hunt opening day and Thanksgiving" or whatever.

But that's just me.

For turkeys, much, much more land is needed. I like to walk when turkey hunting and can cover several hundred acres in a morning even if I don't hear a gobble. If I do, then I could cover even more.


----------



## Jorge (Apr 28, 2005)

At least 90 to 100 acres per member. This works for our club. We had a few as 50 acres per member at one time. It's much better now.


----------



## duckbill (Apr 28, 2005)

We're at 115 acres/member right now.  I hope we never have to drop below 100.


----------



## coon dawg (Apr 28, 2005)

*QUALITY experience is the key..........*

over 100 acres.........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 28, 2005)

100 a person fits us just right.

Jim


----------



## rip18 (Apr 28, 2005)

I appreciate the responses, keep them coming.

Now that several people have responded, I'll commit as well.

For deer - I like ~ 160 acres per hunter

For turkey - a minimum of 500, & would like 1,000

I'm trying get a handle on what "normal" hunter expectations are.  With that said, I'm not sure the gang here at Woody's is "normal" but based on past discussions, I think I can live with this biased sample...  Thanks, guys!


----------



## Randy (Apr 28, 2005)

To me there are just too many variables.  I would say 100 per member but if it was a bow only with a lot of thick cover it could be half that.  It all depends on the members that hunt, acres of open/wooded land, type of hunting bow/gun/dogs.  Turkey does require much more than other types.


----------



## Jorge (Apr 28, 2005)

I would agree with what Randy is saying. Like I said, we are at 90-100 acres per member and if everyone shows up to deer hunt at one time (which has never happened) there is plenty of room. However, if six people show up to turkey hunt on our 1,800-acre lease, it seems crowded. Also, if you get a couple of bad or inconsiderate members, no amout of land per member is enough.


----------



## MoeBirds (Apr 28, 2005)

100 wooded-acres per hunter, _bare minimum_.


----------



## Swamprat (Apr 29, 2005)

We have just over 160 acres per hunter. 1800 acres / 11 members. We are entertaining the thought of having the club to the North of us merge with us and giving us about 2400 acres with 15 total which still works out to about 160 acres per hunter.

Different habitats call for different acreage / hunter ratio in my opinion. On our lease you could put 6 people on a 200 acre clearcut we have and not bother anyone due to scattered bottoms thru it.

I know some properties where you could have 50 acres per hunter but only half show up so you have in effect 100 per hunter. at times on our lease there would only be 2-4 hunting. ain't nothing like having 4-500 acres to yourself


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 1, 2005)

MCB Quantico allows 77 acres per hunter for deer and 250 acres for spring turkey seasons.  Worked out pretty good.


----------



## HT2 (May 1, 2005)

*For me..........*

We have just over 100 acres per person...........

It does mighty fine.......

Mighty fine.......


----------



## leo (May 1, 2005)

*Varies with the land type and*

the hunters,IMO.

I have hunted with some groups that there is not enough acreage in the club to keep them from easing into your space specially if you are seeing/shooting deer  

We have 640 acres of private land, and as I hunt mostly during the week I have my choice of the whole acreage 

On the weekends there are usually no more than 4 or 5 hunters + a couple of kids that hunt with or very near their adults.


----------



## Craig Knight (May 1, 2005)

Between 50 to 60 acres is fine with me. The guys I hunt withare all very safe and always I.D. their targets before we shoot.Our club on West point is 350 acres and theres no more than 4 on it at a time most of the time its only 2 of us,and deer sightings are few and far between.But they have about 2000 more acres beside us that only has 7 members on it. And only 3 are usuall in it at a time so they have alot of room to walk around everyone.


----------



## rip18 (May 1, 2005)

Thank y'all.  Keep them coming.

Here is a quick summary about optimum acres per person for deer hunting from the responses so far.  If somebody said "just over" or "just under", I added or subtracted 5 acres.  If somebody gave a range, I used the "number" in the middle.

Responses - 14
Average - 102.7 acres
Median - 100 acres
Standard Deviation - 30 acres
Minimum - 55 acres
Maximum 165 acres


----------



## gabuckeye (May 1, 2005)

I like at least 100 per member.  Prefer 150 to 200.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (May 2, 2005)

*100 Acres per member*

Is ideal.

We get by with 70 per acre for cost and attendance reasons. we like to have hunters in camp.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 7, 2005)

*50 to 60*

Really it all depends on where ya hunt and what type of lay out on the land that is around I go along with Knight I hunt in Culloden Ga. we do real well


----------



## Sandman619 (May 8, 2005)

Our lease works out to be a shade over 100 per hunter. Thats if everybody is there, Which aint often.


----------



## Knothead (May 8, 2005)

*1300/25=?*

It can be more because with any deer club not all of the clientel show up to hunt.......  

That's the kinda members I like.


----------

